# Helmets in Western Pleasure Classes



## oh vair oh

It shouldn't matter at lower level shows. A lot of people wear their helmets at open shows - mostly to be safe from other crazy people! lol

If you're going to show a breed show, wear a hat. Helmets are frowned upon because it's telling of your horse's questionable behavior.


----------



## waresbear

The association I show under, Canadian Equestrian Federation and Horse Council of BC, if you are under 18 years old, you have to wear CSA approved helmet for ALL classes. 18 & over is optional.


----------



## TristaJean

Ugh it's so ridiculous that wearing a helmet can get you placed lower.
It's just so backwards...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I agree Trista. Punish riders for being safe? Cuz ya know... horses with people on them without helmets must be bomb proof, didnt ya know? ::rolls eyes::: very ridiculous. I like that a previous poster says "it tells about your horses's questionable behavior".... errr, or that the owner has some common sense... meh


----------



## bsms

It isn't backwards for Western Pleasure.

I don't do WP, but if I showed up in my normal riding attire - old boots, jeans, Aussie saddle, T-shirt, etc - I'd be graded down too. I wear a helmet too, and at any of the higher levels, I'd expect to be graded down for it. I don't know what percentage of WP riders have been killed during high level competition, but I'd bet it is rather LOW....

The wussiefication of society needs to end.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

common sense = wussiefication? Each person is entitled to their opinions, though some make more sense than others. Just sayin...


----------



## bsms

Common sense doesn't dictate wearing a helmet during WP. You would be safer wearing your riding helmet every time you got in a car or walked along a city street, but would that qualify as "common sense"? Should you wear a shoulder protector during WP competitions?

Please show me the statistics that indicate riding WP in competition is more dangerous than having a spectator DRIVE to the competition.

I understand helmet use. I pointed out that I wear a helmet. But if I was competing in an event that was supposed to show how totally relaxed and in control my horse is, I wouldn't wear a helmet, back protector, knee pads or bubblewrap.

At lower levels, it is different. The horse is gaining experience, and it is reasonable to cut some slack.


----------



## farmpony84

I asked in the show office at an AQHA show if it would be ok to where a helmet western and they said "Absolutely, in fact we would encourage it". I did not where it but I don't believe they would have taken off for it.


----------



## TristaJean

Welp.
A wild opinion appeared.
Weapons:
- your opinion is wrong
- insults
- oh well, your opinion is different

You chose to use: Insults!
-0 HP

*battle music begins*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoAppendix

I think the fact that the OP's horse has "spazz problems" is much more likely to influence their placings than whether or not she wears a helmet.


----------



## DoubleS

I somewhat agree with bsms on "wussiefication"... (LOL! love that vocab)
I mean, I'd have no problem riding my trainers bombproof pleasure horses helmetless, because the chance of them spooking or spazzing out is extremelyyy looowwww... However, riding my more spunky pony; I'd rather wear the helmet than take the chance. He's had this habit of rearing when we enter the ring (ring sour) and he's a bit buddy sour yet too, and although it's getting way better, I'd rather not risk it. :lol:


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Helmets DO NOT make you safer when riding. They do not prevent the chance of a spook or fall. They are simply risk mitigation, they ONLY work if your horse spooks and then you fall off.
Safety measures include: riding within your ability, knowing your limits, desensitizing your horse to scary objects and situations and taking lessons to improve your riding skills.

Please recognize the difference between a safety measure and a risk mitigation measure!!

If you want to show in a helmet, then show in one. When the horse is more experienced, and more likely to win or place, then switch to a hat. It is likely his spazzing will speak for itself and regardless of your headgear, you may not place this time. Go for experience now, and winning later. Good luck!


----------



## DoubleS

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> Helmets DO NOT make you safer when riding. They do not prevent the chance of a spook or fall. They are simply risk mitigation, they ONLY work if your horse spooks and then you fall off.
> Safety measures include: riding within your ability, knowing your limits, desensitizing your horse to scary objects and situations and taking lessons to improve your riding skills.
> 
> Please recognize the difference between a safety measure and a risk mitigation measure!!
> 
> If you want to show in a helmet, then show in one. When the horse is more experienced, and more likely to win or place, then switch to a hat. It is likely his spazzing will speak for itself and regardless of your headgear, you may not place this time. Go for experience now, and winning later. Good luck!


I agree with everything you just posted. I will say, a helmet will protect your head from concussions. (although it's still possible to get a concussion with a helmet on; I know from experience )
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## jenniferfuson

i would wear what ever you feel conterable wearing. if you feel like your pony is going to be alittle spooky then wear your helmet. if not then the hat would be fine. the hat just looks better. tops off the over all picture. but maybe the frist few times wear it and if he becomes okay with the show enviorment switch to your hat


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

When I show in western pleasure i bought this really cool helmet thats got a hat attached over it for style and safty (if i could spell that right)


----------



## LoveHipHop

I agree- generally I think a helmet is a good idea! Even if you are showing how well behaved your horse is, even the most relaxed and controlled horse can suddenly spook - its just their nature as prey animals! Granted, a helmet wont stop your horse from spooking or you from falling but it will protect your head if you do!


----------



## Nitefeatherz

My two cents...when I fell and wound up with a head injury no one initially believed it because the horse I was riding was known for many, many years to be so well behaved. Guess what-he spooked and started bucking. That "wussie" helmet kept my concussion to the mild to moderate category. 

To this day he hasn't done it since...but it is a reminder that helmets are for those instances you don't see coming. Even professional riders fall and get hurt. The likelihood of it happening is small but when it DOES happen I don't want to ever be in the category of "permanent brain injury". Wearing a helmet is a wise decision involving safety of one' s brain...and I happen to be rather attached to mine. I want it working.

Just because you don't have problems doesn't mean you can control others...or outside circumstances that could lead to a fall.


----------



## jenainy

I really think we shouldnt be docked for wearing helmets. Tomorrow I am showin wp on an older, calm horse. Why? Because its my personal choice for my safety AND because i have a seizure disorder and it was the Docs orders. If i were to find out i got downgraded for wearing a helmet, i wouldnt be very happy. Especially because i didnt ask to have epilepsy, so i have no choice really!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenainy

And i agree... In the show ring your horse may be calm, but you never know what crazy thing could happen that may have you wishing you had a helmet. Brain issues arent good issues to have, i know from experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vthorse

Hoofprints: where did you find this western hat/helmet? I tried one on years ago and it was way too high on my head. This one looks lower and sleeker. Thanks.


----------



## Acco

To those of you who don't wear helmets - horses can trip and fall, too - even the bombproof ones. It's not just spooks that make people fall off. 

Last summer I saw a really bad one - little girl on a bombproof pony, good footing. Pony took a bad step while they were trotting and flipped over. He rolled right over her. She had a seizure while she was lying there in the dirt, went to the hospital, but was ultimately fine. Now if she didn't have a helmet on... you can imagine what the outcome would have been.


----------



## QuetheQuarters

Uhhh... this has nothing to do with spazzing or horse issues. People have gotten hurt from falling when it was *their* fault. I have trouble keeping my balance and have fallen before. I'm glad I was wearing a helmet because I landed on my forearms and rolled to the side, risking head injury. 

Sometimes the horse has accidents. My sister has lost balance when a horse tripped and she fell against a fence post, banging her head. But you know what? She's fine because she had a helmet on. It's not always about behavioral issues or "wussification". The horse she was riding was a great horse and even used for lessons. That horse never acted up, but slip ups happen. 

Also, lets forget about *our* horses for a second. In western pleasure you ride with others in a ring. What if their horses had a bad day and came charging at you or accidentally injury you/your horse? It's happened before, but if you're well prepared you decrease the risk of injury. 

If riding and training horses is all you want to do - go ahead. If you get brain damage or lose basic motor functions-oh well. If it's your only passion in life, make the most of it and let loose. However, for those who want to be/are lawyers, doctors, teachers,assistants, fry cooks, or anyone that requires their brain to make a steady income-please be safe. You have other things in life you need to do other than your hobby-especially if you're not making money off it. Wearing helmets depends on how much you value horseback riding.


----------



## SilverMaple

Western show classes are very much geared toward 'a look'. Even wearing the wrong style or color of hat will get you marked down. Wearing a helmet would get you a non-placing around here unless it's a 4-H show where every child must wear one. Even at a non-sanctioned Open Show, helmets are few and far between and just not seen at breed shows. So, you can wear your helmet and go enjoy the show and don't worry about it if you get docked, or not wear the helmet. It's up to you. If you just want experience for your horse and are worried he may 'spazz out' then wear one. If you want to be in the ribbons, you're likely to have a much better chance without your helmet unless you end up with one of the rare judges out there who won't care. 

I do see some kids wearing helmets in walk-trot classes/leadline (kids under about age 8) and sometimes in games, but otherwise it's just not done. Right or wrong, it is what it is.


----------



## trailhorserider

This thread is old, old, old! BUT, no harm in reviving it. I think it's an interesting topic for discussion. I think it's interesting that judges place looks over safety. I agree, it sort of ruins the "look." But you know what, riding CAN be dangerous. Stuff can happen. So it's kind of interesting that you would get docked for being safe. But yeah, it does ruin the "look" I admit!


Since I trail ride, and I've always been a bit of a loner, I don't care how I look. However, I do admit wearing a helmet probably makes me look like a wuss. Because that's what I think when I see other people trail riding with a helmet. I think, they must have had a few too many close calls or be scared of their horse. But we each only have one brain. It probably makes sense to protect it if protecting it is only the difference of wearing a helmet instead of a hat.


That's what I figure.......I'm going to be wearing a hat anyway to keep the sun off me. So I might as well wear a helmet with a brim. Does the same job as a hat and could help protect my brain in an accident, so why not?


----------

